# Faxserver, hylafax aber mit multiuser betrieb, geht das?

## toskala

hi,

ich habe evtl. vor einen gentoo server zu installieren und ihn als faxserver zu nutzen.

suse kann das ja sehr gut, sollte also mit gentoo auch nich grade das riesen problem darstellen, jetzt habe ich allerdings ein paar fragen die das projekt "faxserver" entscheident beeinflussen.

wie versende ich mittels windows client faxe aus einem beliebigen programm heraus? ich stelle mir das so vor, dass ich simpel sage "datei  -> drucken -> fax" dann fragt es nach einer faxnummer und schwupps geht das fax auf reisen.

zudem, das stelle ich mir schwieriger vor, ist der faxempfang von interesse. wie im betreff angedeutet geht es um den "multi-user" betrieb, das heisst, ich brauche das fax-gerät für eine firma mit etwa 30 mitarbeitern.

jede abteilung/jeder mitarbeiter hat eine eigene fax-durchwahl die angesprochen werden kann, wie regle ich jetzt also das "zustellen der faxe" an den entsprechenden user?

die eleganteste lösung wäre natürlich, eingehende faxe an die entsprechende nummer per e-mail zu versenden. sprich eine mail zu generieren mit einem tiff attachment des faxes.

hat jemand sowas in der art schonmal gemacht, oder kann mir zumindest mal in die richtige richtung weiterhelfen? geht das überhaupt, oder kann das nicht funktionieren?

cheers,

toskala

----------

## steveb

ich habe so ein setup mit hylafax am laufen. ist keine grössere angelegenheit. doku zu hylafax gibt es wie sand am meer.

gruss

steve

----------

## py-ro

Ansonsten dürfte evt noch asterisk (asterix?) interressant sein.

Da ich sowas leider noch nicht probiert habe.

Ansonsten, mach ein WieMachen bitte   :Wink: 

----------

## steveb

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ansonsten dürfte evt noch asterisk (asterix?) interressant sein.
> 
> Da ich sowas leider noch nicht probiert habe.
> 
> Ansonsten, mach ein WieMachen bitte  

 Asterisk ist aber mehr eine Telefonzentrale/anlage als nur ein Fax-Server.

----------

## moe

Asterisk nur als Faxserver ist Overkill..

Toskala, wenn du das über ne ISDN-Karte laufen lassen willst, wäre capisuite interessant, ist von Hause aus schon für Multiuser gemacht, und wenn man python beherrscht sehr leicht erweiter-/anpassbar..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## toskala

oh wow  :Smile:  das ist interessant offenbar *g*

danke für die infos, ich werde da morgen mal rein"googlen".

steveb: auch speziell in punkto "eingehende faxe werden an den entsprechenden menschen gemailed"?

pyro: was ist asterisk  :Wink: ? *google*

moe: ich kann leider (noch) kein python, aber wie meinst du das mit der capisuite? ich meine klar, isdn mehrere msns die sind dann einem user zugeordnet, soweit ist das ja alles noch standard isdn geraffel, was kann denn die capisuite so tolles?

oh, vergiss was ich sagte, "eingehende faxe und dann per mail als pdf an user liefert" 

das hört sich geil an  :Smile: 

und ja, wenn ichs fertig hab schreib ich natürlich ein howto  :Wink: 

----------

## steveb

mit hylafax kannst du locker nach diversen kriterien flitern. z.b (hier ein auszug von cat /var/spool/fax/etc/FaxDispatch):

```
#!/bin/sh

#  pdf or ps or tif

#FILETYPE=pdf;

#case "$SENDER" in

#    *1*510*526*1212*)

#       SENDTO=sam;;          # Sam's test rig in Berkeley

#    *1*415*390*1212*)

#       SENDTO=raster@asd;;   # 7L Xerox room, used for scanning

#    *5107811212)

#       SENDTO=peebles@mti;;  # stuff from home

#esac

#case "$DEVICE" in

#    ttyS1)

#       SENDTO=john;;         # all faxes received on ttyS1

#    ttyLT0)

#       SENDTO=mary@home;;    # all faxes received on ttyLT0

#esac

#case "$CIDNUMBER" in

#    435*)

#       SENDTO=lee; FILETYPE=pdf;; # all faxes from area code 435

#    5059627777)

#       SENDTO=amy; FILETYPE=tif;; # Amy wants faxes in TIFF

#esac
```

wie du siehst, kannst du nach eingehendem device oder dem sender oder der empfängernummer jeweils unterschiedlich eine aktion definieren. ist total einfach gemacht. du könntest auch einen lookup in eine db machen (ist ja nichts anderes als ein shell script).

gruss

steve

----------

## toskala

ich bin begeistert  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sonic Lux

hast du es fertig?

(wegen howto) 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## oscarwild

Moin toskala,

sowas in der Art habe ich zuhause laufen  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> wie versende ich mittels windows client faxe aus einem beliebigen programm heraus? ich stelle mir das so vor, dass ich simpel sage "datei -> drucken -> fax" dann fragt es nach einer faxnummer und schwupps geht das fax auf reisen. 

 

Als Windoof-Client empfehle ich Dir WHFC. Damit bekommst Du einen zusätzlichen Drucker, der als Fax dient, und beim Drucken nach der Zielrufnummer fragt.

Die empfangenen Faxe kannst Du per Konfiguration in alle möglichen Formate umwandeln lassen (tiff, ps, pdf, ...), wobei TIFF immer mal wieder Ärger mit den Viewerprogrammen macht (Multipage TIFF wird oft verzerrt und einseitig dargestellt). PDF halte ich für die geschickteste Lösung.

Probleme hat mir allerdings die Zustellung beim Empfang abhängig von der gewählten Faxnummer gemacht. Das scheint nicht von allen Modems/Faxkarten unterstützt zu werden.  Ich habs dann irgendwann aufgegeben (die beiden einzigen Empfänger sind meine Frau und ich, da kann man schon mal einfach unsortiert zustellen *g*). Wenn Du erfolgreicher bist, würde mich die Lösung trotzdem sehr interessieren!

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

